# Maximus's Logos-Logoi Distinction and the Archetype-Ectype Knowledge



## Aco (May 23, 2020)

I assume there are not many acquainted with this concept on this forum, but I'm hopefully wrong.

My question is if the Logos-Logoi Distinction of Maximus the Confessor is congruent with the Reformed understanding of the Archetypes and Ectypes, as layed out in Bavinck for example?

For example Maximus lays it out in his Ambigua 7.
Now this reference is from Secondary English Theological Monographs on Maximus's Theology, I have a couple of Maximus's tomes but not in English, and the enumeration of the chapters doesn't seem to match up.

Also I know that Aquinas seems to have a similar conception: in that he argues that since God knows all things by knowning perfectly Himself, the Divine Ideas are multiplied by knowing how His Essence is _imitable _by creatures, in this way the Ideas in Him are diversified without violating Divine Simplicity.

Would the Refomed tradition go more with an Eastern understanding of Divine Exemplarism, ala Maximus, or more with Aquinas (I think like Turretin because he strikes me pretty Thomistic in Theology).

Thanks in advance!


----------

